# Contador de paginas impresas



## ssjj23 (Aug 30, 2006)

Necesito que alguien me ayude en esto.

Quiero sabes si es posible colocar en una hoja de Excel un contador de las paginas que se imprimen. Es decir, que lleve la cuenta del numero de copias impresas, que se valla incrementando a medida que se imprimen (una por una) las copias.

Es como que si se pudiera contar las veces que se hace click en el boton "Imprimir"

 

Gracias!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 31, 2006)

Como muy buena solución no conozco. Pero uno podría poner código así. 
	
	
	
	
	
	



```
Private Sub Workbook_BeforePrint(Cancel As Boolean)

    '// se supone que usted ha definido un rango nombrado
    '// para guardar el número de página impresas
    
    Range("PaginasImpresas") = Range("PaginasImpresas") + ExecuteExcel4Macro("get.document(50)")
    
End Sub
```
Pero hay unas debilidades que se debe notar
Se duplica el número si el usuario hace un "Print Preview" antes de realizar la impresión.
Si el usuario hace el "preview" y cancel sin imprimir, siempre aumenta el contador.
Si el usuario indica que imprime copias multiples no se puede detectar eso.


----------



## ssjj23 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Muchas gracias!!!*

Muchas gracias por su ayuda.

Solo que soy un usuario "principiante" de las herramientas de Excel y no se como definir el rango nombrado para guardar el numero de paginas impresas. Y supongo que el código suministrado por usted debo copiarlo y pegarlo en un macro nuevo. (Alt+F8).

Tampoco se como hacer (una vez editado y guardado el macro) para colocar  la salida o el resultado del macro en una celda de Excel.

Y para saber como trabaja: Este código empezaría a contar desde cero si cierro y abro el archivo de Excel que lo contenga?

GRACIAS DE NUEVO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greg Truby (Sep 5, 2006)

Antes de hacer eso, mejor preguntarle ¿qué es lo que desea hacer con esta información? Pregunto porque como indico arriba, hay unas fallas bastantes grandes y si va a estar facturando otros departamentos o algo así tal vez valga la pena ver si podemos hacer algo mejor.  Si es para un uso más informal, entonces puede ser suficiente así como está.


----------



## ssjj23 (Sep 6, 2006)

*ESTAS COMPLETAMENTE EN LO CIERTO!!!*

Muchas gracias de nuevo.

El uso que le daré a la hoja de Excel es solo en una computadora, así que pienso que trabajaría muy bien tal cual como esta el macro.

El uso que le daré es para imprimir facturas y necesito que me cuente el número de impresiones. El único detalle que veo es que sería bueno poder re-definir el rango del contador, debido a que es posible que me pueda equivocar imprimiendo una factura, por lo demás me parece que es justo lo que necesito.

Me gustaría poder mandarte el archivo de Excel para que me des tu opinión.
Mi email es: [removed by admin]

Gracias.


----------



## ssjj23 (Sep 11, 2006)

*Lo siento por eso...*

No sabía que no se podía colocar direcciones de correo en los forums, asi que discúlpenme esa.

Por otro lado, necesito terminar de programar el macro para contar las páginas impresas.
El macro que me escribió es perfecto con todo y las fallas que presenta, es justo lo que necesito, solo que no se como se definen los rangos nombrados.

También necesito al cerrar la hoja de Excel el contador quede en el ultimo numero del contador, para que cuando se abra de nuevo, se muestre el numero en cual quedo.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------

